# New Cage



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

So i got a new cage for my boyse today and it is wonderful! i had to seperate it into three areas because my males tend to be really territorial. Mr. Sniffles has the top quarter with fizzgig in the middle quarter and then my four boys jackson, iriquois, steve and little man are in the bottom half. I am getting them all new toys so it looks kind bare right now I am also in the middle of making them new hammocks. So far everyone is happy but fizzgig seems a little upset that he is stuck between two other groups of rats. the breeder i got him from says he likes other rats but i haven't seen him get along with anyone yet i am going to be doing some introductions soon (they are clumped together untill there is no huffing and puffing and what not so that way he gets used the other boys smells) any other suggestions to make intro's go easier?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Love the cage! how much was it? the seperation idea is pretty cleaver. I know Donnak has a post all about when she introduced the two of her rats. I'll grab the link for you to check out, We you do house them together you should clean the whole cage so nothing doesn't have too much of a "mine!" smell to it. Also Vanilla drops over the cage and the rats makes everything smell the same so their wont be as many if any quarrels. 

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=663.html


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i have tried the vanilla before LoL it didn't change with iriquois LoL he is blind and has a very aggressive attitude plus he nips at anything that surprises him i have to tlak to him before i even think of taking him out or touching him. When i clean the cage i put the four boys on my big couch, i put fizzgig on the little couch and sniffs just chills on my shoulder LOL he clings like nobodies business.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

oh and the big difference with my ratties and DonnaK's ratties are mine are boys and REALLY territorial i know that iriquois and sniffs CAN get along but i am not ready to throw them into the same cage any time soon. Iriquois tried to kill sniffs before it was horrible i got pretty badly bit when that happened trying to seperate them (even through a towel). I am hoping that with them all being in one cage they are going to get used to each others smells and learn to live with that first it will probably be another month before i get them all together


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

ugh i would forget my head if it was not attached LoL they cage was 200 at petco and 150 on petsmart online (they didn't have it in stock so i paid the 200


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I actually used to have that cage  Here's how I had it set up (well, ONE of the ways I had it set up!) - please excuse the non-awesomeness of the cage, the picture's from 3 years ago!










As for introductions, just keep having them meet on neutral territory, and also giving them a bath together will help quite a lot. Personally, over the years I've owned rats, I've never had a single intro go easily when I had intact males. It made everything so much harder, and sometimes even completely impossible, because everyone was so territorial and aggressive. I opt to neuter my boys, since it makes for an extremely harmonious cage with very minimal quarrels and fights. Plus, now I never have to worry about introductions - if I get a new rat, I know they'll be accepted.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that is really cool night. I happen to have two of those cages (the first one was a hand me down and the bottom is all chewed up and what not but i still use the shelves and i also am thinking of using the wire parts of for a great big rat condo LoL once the boys have all been introduced properly


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You can actually purchase more of those shelves online if you wanted  I always found that there weren't enough shelves for the cage, and ended up using the ramps as little mini-levels.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah i was looking into just buying more shelves and a stand and a bottom part but it came out to be almost as much as buying a whole new cage so i figured might as well go all new LoL plus i saved all my stuff from the last one so i have double the shelves and what not


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

what's the bar spacing for this cage? i'd really like to get one.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

It looks like a inch to me.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I have that cage....in a few weeks I am going to change the setup when my new boy moves in with my other boy Raz.

I love the cage because you can change it any way you want!


----------

